# update on rescue Teddy & our golden Bear



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

more pics for ya & asking for a little advice...Teddy has settled in...and maybe a bit too much! ha! He's actually playing a bit rough with our golden who by the way, wouldn't bite a flea if it were biting him. Teddy keeps going for the same exact spot on Bear's leg, enough that it's caused surface bleeding (not alot but like scratches) and just won't quit. He has feisty moments of energy (I'm aware puppies do this) but he is totally relentless with Bear at times. I do separate them when he gets like this, but hate to have to "supervise" at all times. And, the real problem he now has is kind of snipping/growling at my almost 8 yr old when she tries to even pet him. My hubby is ready to rehome him due to this alone...as we really wanted a smaller dog for the family, but mainly due to our youngest asking for a smaller dog she could walk etc. I have her feed him, give him treats, etc...and he is sweet at times...but she is becoming very afraid of him quickly. I really don't think he's vicious about it...as I've seen it & am usually around when she interacts with him...he is just trying to be in charge of her instead. She is gentle and hasn't been rough a bit...I am always around when she picks him up (very rarely, she usually sits on the floor for him to climb in her lap - which he does willingly). 

When I brought him home, I told the "family" he was on "foster probation"....as long as he fits in nicely with us, including Bear and of course our almost 8 yr old, we'd keep him forever...but if he seemed to need a home without young kids or as a "only" dog, we'd rehome him to a wonderful family. We have quite a few ladies in our neighborhood who foster dogs & learn about them then rehome after they are vetted & out of shelters. Two are with actual rescue organizations, so I know I can get with them and find a forever home if he doesn't improve with us working with him around my daughter.

He has lost a few teeth this week! Maybe when this is over, his nipping will subside a bit. I'm willing to give it more time, been working with my daughter more with her approach to him, etc...slowly, etc...give him your hand to kiss before trying to pet his head or back, etc. i don't think he was abused as he's never been cautious or anything, but he doesnt' really like anyone reaching over his head to pet him. Even with us adults, sometimes if you pet him, he'll kinda jerk his head around & nip at your hand. I tell him a firm "no" and gently make him sit at my feet & tell him the "kiss" word & give him my hand. He is sitting on command, for treats, etc, and starting to kiss most times when we give him a flat hand to kiss. He's up to 18 lbs, healthy & eating good. Still sleeps so sweetly by Bear & is adorable! We all love him, and my daughter cries if i tell her he may need a home with no kids...I can't let a dog rule her and our gentle Therapy dog, Bear.

thanks for reading all this ...and open to any and all suggestions! I have stayed with this forum...reading lots and lots...just haven't posted in a few weeks! Everyone here seems so nice and willing to help out....thanks to you long timers!!! 

michelle


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

The behavior you are describing sounds perfectly normal. Puppies bite. A lot. All the time. This is how they play with their littermates and this transfers to their new human family. It does not sound as if he is being aggressive but just playing normally for a puppy. Grrrrrring is a normal part of puppy play too. Ivy sounds like Cujo when she's playing but it is all in fun.

That does not mean biting behavior needs to be tolerated. It just means his humans need to learn how to control and redirect it. Keep toys EVERYWHERE. When his mouth opens to bite, stuff a toy in it. Redirecting mouthy behavior from biting to kissing is a good thing too.

I've raised children with puppies and young children - certainly an 8 year old - can learn to help train a puppy. Teach your daughter to ALWAYS keep her face away from his face since noses don't grow back, but also teach your daughter not to be fearful which won't help either of them. If she knows to keep a toy close at hand to stuff in that mouth, that will help give her control over the situation, and help her train him what is appropriate to bite and what is not.

You might sign your puppy up for a puppy class and let your daughter be the "handler" (with you there too of course) for the class. That will help her learn to be the one in charge and help the puppy learn who the boss is (your daughter). She would most likely really have a lot of fun in the class and gain confidence in her dog training capabilities. And at 8, she is quite old enough. By that age, my twin daughters were working with neglected and abused foster dogs and doing a terrific job rehabilitating them.

Up until this past summer, I have always had Goldens. My Goldens and my former Maltese (who died at age 17 this past August) loved to play together and the grab-the-front-leg game was a favorite. Your puppy is just getting a little too strong in the grabbing. With further training from you on appropriate/inappropriate biting, hopefully the two of them will be able to continue the fun game they enjoy without the puppy biting as hard. Your puppy CAN learn what "gentle" means.

And don't hesitate to separate the dogs via baby gates in doorways when your Golden needs a break. An 8 year old Golden needs its naps.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for the quick reply! We do still have the kitchen baby gated off...and Bear knows the words "come thru" which means the dining room door opens for a safe trip to the living room! Teddy has even stopped trying to bolt thru as well, knowing his place is in the kitchen until bed time. They both sleep on our bed now, doing great there...and I'm in the kitchen alot with Teddy & since we've had nice weather, he gets the door left open a bit to the back yard/driveway (gated) so he can chase squirrels & birds! 

Bear is only 4 (in april) so he's really playful alot still...we just keep redirecting Teddy to a toy instead of Bear's leg! We do keep toys around alot, and Teddy loves various chews as well...

Even my friends are trying to convince my hubby to give it time...puppy stage is long!

thanks again!!!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Try an empty soda can with pennies inside. The sound will distract them when they are misbehaving. We had to do this with our teddy when he tried to go after our ankles. Shake the can then we he stopped and looked at you tell him yes, good boy and give treat or toy.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Great idea, i've read that before long ago! 

And I'm sorry if I sounded like we'd rehome Teddy quickly, as thats never been our intention - i just didn't want my kids to get too attached in the off chance he'd be really mean to our Bear or not good with kids. Those are the only 2 reasons I feel are ever warranted in re-homing a rescue. We are working with him and he seems to be responding much better already. We were gone a week at spring break to my parents and they stay either in the screened porch or our rv (my dad's allergies don't allow them in side)...so I really think he got a bit wild having too much "dog" time and not enough human interaction even though we were with them alot, it 's not like at home where they're under my feet wherever i go!

thanks again & I'll post more pics soon!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am no expert by any stretch but it sounds like perhaps little Teddy just got a bad start and never learned any manners! Which is not unusual considering his circumstances. Now I wish I had some advice to give, but I am sure there are solutions. I would probably consult with a trainer/behaviorist that can help you one on one. It is troubling that he's growling at your daughter, there could be many reasons why that is, but would be good to get to the bottom of it asap. Please keep us posted!!!


----------

